# Special offer on the Tom Holkenborg bundle: 599 EUR (vs. 1,048 EUR)



## OrchestralTools (Aug 10, 2022)

Hi everyone!

We're currently running a sale on the Tom Holkenborg bundle: https://www.orchestraltools.com/store/bundles/tom-holkenborg-bundle

The bundle includes Tom Holkenborg's Brass and Tom Holkenborg's Percussion: A massive and sumptuously detailed brass ensemble and hard-hitting cinematic drums in perfect sonic balance. These are the exact same sounds you've heard in Tom's own scores, from Mad Max: Fury Road and Deadpool, to Godzilla vs Kong and Zack Snyder’s Justice League.



If you own one of the collections in the bundle, or any of the instruments in those collections, the special offer bundle price is even lower.

So if you own collection and want the other one too, if you just bought the Horns a6, or if you've been looking out for a sale on these libraries, this is a really good chance to save.

Please note that the individual collections aren't on special offer.

***

In other news, we just released a product update for Tom Holkenborg's Brass—we'll be sending out the official update mail tomorrow. We saw that some of you have noticed this already...


----------



## Markrs (Aug 10, 2022)

I know a lot of people who have been waiting for this to go on sale will be very happy ♥️


----------



## Loerpert (Aug 10, 2022)

I recently finished my TH Brass collection full price. Still worth every penny though. One of the best brass libraries that you can get.


----------



## Jose7822 (Aug 10, 2022)

I’m one who’s been waiting for this since almost a year, so I bought it right away!

Thank you OT!!


----------



## Rudianos (Aug 10, 2022)

Yeah that was a no hesitation purchase. Been waiting a year and lrarned never to not buy an OT sale again. Summer horns a6 sealed the deal


----------



## Composer 2021 (Aug 10, 2022)

Why’d it have to be the bundle only? I can’t afford that…


----------



## hauspe (Aug 10, 2022)

Composer 2021 said:


> Why’d it have to be the bundle only? I can’t afford that…


IMO with Cinebrass Core&Pro you are well positioned...


----------



## Jose7822 (Aug 10, 2022)

Are the extra (processed) mics worth it? I’m currently only downloading the Unprocessed kit, partly in order to save a little bit of space, but I’m not sure if I need the other mic positions. How are they different? Is it just that they are processed, but otherwise exactly the same?


----------



## Flyo (Aug 10, 2022)

Wow… good sale! I’m covered on this regard, but pliss OT make WW soloist sale to! 😋


----------



## KEM (Aug 10, 2022)

I already own both, so for those of you who see this and are considering it, at this price I will tell you it’s a no brainer, at full price it’s still a no brainer, pick these up!!


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Aug 10, 2022)

So the pricing is a bit weird for me. Firstly OT saying it’s €1048 normally is a bit false as they have a discount when you buy the bundle already at €849

Secondly, I have purchased a12 tromb and a6 horns, both expensive as single purchases like ~€79 each but my “saving” is only €60, from €599 to €533.

The thing is, it says the discount is subtracted from the total “€849“ with a strike through. Why isn’t it subtracted from the sale price??

If I buy THB separately i get €118 discount

@OrchestralTools pls help


----------



## ka00 (Aug 10, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> So the pricing is a bit weird for me. Firstly OT saying it’s €1048 normally is a bit false as they have a discount when you buy the bundle already at €849


That is correct. No one would ever have to pay 1048 for the bundle. And as the bundle is what’s on sale, it’s worth doing a “vs” with the regular bundle price. The sale on the bundle works out to about 30% off the usual bundle price. Which is I guess not bad for two libraries that are only a couple of years old.

However, for anyone not interested in both libraries (or simply not in a position to buy both at once), it seems like you’ll have to keep waiting until they are on sale separately.


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 10, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> So the pricing is a bit weird for me. Firstly OT saying it’s €1048 normally is a bit false as they have a discount when you buy the bundle already at €849
> 
> Secondly, I have purchased a12 tromb and a6 horns, both expensive as single purchases like ~€79 each but my “saving” is only €60, from €599 to €533.
> 
> ...


I suspect the discount for owning instruments is prorated for the price of the current discount. Each instrument you own from THB gets you a certain percentage off the price of THB. So you are still paying the same percentage of the library but the absolute amount you are credited is less because the library is less.


----------



## Trash Panda (Aug 10, 2022)

@OrchestralTools your email says €140 to get the bundle for those with the brass collection, but the site is showing €171.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Aug 10, 2022)

Massive discount - but I think TH Brass is the main draw here. Don't hear much about TH Perc and if I recall, it didn't have the greatest reception on release. Have they added more content in the update? Some heavy hitting libraries have been released since that came out in the same general arena (Hammers, Damage 2).


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 10, 2022)

One could think of it as 20%-ish off THB and you get the percussion for free.


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Aug 10, 2022)

It’s still a lot of money…


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 10, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> It’s still a lot of money…


It was never not going to be a lot of money.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Aug 10, 2022)

yeah, can't get this right now. Maybe just need to buy the parts I need and leave it at that.


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Aug 10, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> It was never not going to be a lot of money.


At least make it competitive with the market...


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Aug 10, 2022)

dunamisstudio said:


> yeah, can't get this right now. Maybe just need to buy the parts I need and leave it at that.


I'm thinking the same. I have all their other brass libraries and damage 2. I can't justify another $800 AUD on overlaps I'd probably never use


----------



## Gensaii (Aug 10, 2022)

Red got me excited but blue made me pump my brakes a bit..

All in all this is a sweet deal, but since I'm not particularly keen into the percussion library I MIGHT give this a pass, which is not a very easy thing to do where Tom Holkenborg's Brass is involved.


----------



## Braveheart (Aug 11, 2022)

Way too much expensive for me, even on sale. I’m well covered in both areas.


----------



## Ricgus3 (Aug 11, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> It’s still a lot of money…


Indeed. In times like these this is not possible for most, then again, maybe OT does not cater to “most”. But the sinesingle are great way to adapt to the world situations!


----------



## davidson (Aug 11, 2022)

I wish there was a TH brass lite with just the 12s, solos, and maybe 2 mic mixes. That's all I need.


----------



## holywilly (Aug 11, 2022)

Dear @OrchestralTools 
What are the updates for TH Brass? I truly wish a changelog is provided with every library updates.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 11, 2022)

holywilly said:


> Dear @OrchestralTools
> What are the updates for TH Brass? I truly wish a changelog is provided with every library updates.


Email says:

"Legato updates for horns and trumpets, improved loop points, plus numerous bugfixes"


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Aug 11, 2022)

If i didn’t own both i’d be ALL over it lol. Hopefully orchestral tools continues its recent ‘trend’ with attractive sales.👍🏻


----------



## holywilly (Aug 11, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> Email says:
> 
> "Legato updates for horns and trumpets, improved loop points, plus numerous bugfixes"


Thanks, I just got the email. 

No wonder the horns’ legato sounds so authentic.


----------



## dzilizzi (Aug 11, 2022)

I am a little interested in the horns. Not so much the percussion. I will probably regret passing on this, but I just don't have the money this month.


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Aug 11, 2022)

Gonna pass too but would love OT to answer my question I originally posted


----------



## Kevperry777 (Aug 11, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> Email says:
> 
> "Legato updates for horns and trumpets, improved loop points, plus numerous bugfixes"


I had a small hope that they fixed trumpets a lot (re-record).....but that was a pipe dream I suppose.


----------



## Francis Bourre (Aug 11, 2022)

Interested by the brass but not the percussion, will wait for the next offer...


----------



## Hendrixon (Aug 11, 2022)

I've been waiting for JXLB to start seeing sale prices, so that's good  
But yea, I don't have much interest in perc, have that mostly covered... let alone the way its laid out flat (I'm [also] a drummer with a big Vdrums set).
With that said, being a hobbyist who sees zero income from samples, for me if its not at 50% off on expensive libs? I'm out. on bundles should be a bit more but I sometimes cave in lol.
That's how I "allowed" my self to own the entire Berlin collection.

I don't need JXLB as I have plenty, but I do want it, so I'll keep waiting

p.s. Sorry, it will always be JXLB for me, just like it will always be Gearslutz and BackRub


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Aug 11, 2022)

did this sale take over the sine singles that should be out today?


----------



## dzilizzi (Aug 11, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> did this sale take over the sine singles that should be out today?


I think the sales single came out early? I thought I saw one earlier this week? Could be wrong. I thought it usually came out on Friday though.


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Aug 11, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> I think the sales single came out early? I thought I saw one earlier this week? Could be wrong. I thought it usually came out on Friday though.


Ah I did see that. Thought it was Monday and Friday. Good to know, thanks


----------



## Raphioli (Aug 12, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> Email says:
> 
> "Legato updates for horns and trumpets, improved loop points, plus numerous bugfixes"


I gotta give them credit for their JXL updates.
The legatos at launch were a hit and miss (i.e some intervals having little gaps between the sustain and legato interval samples etc), but the updates really has made the legatos good.

Hope they do updates like these for the SINE version of Berlin Brass.


----------



## Flyo (Aug 12, 2022)

^Keep Up Updating OT!^ 🙌


----------



## Jose7822 (Aug 12, 2022)

For sure!

As I’ve mentioned before, Berlin Strings and Berlin Brass need some love. That said, I’m really appreciating the updates. Thank you OT!!


----------



## Simeon (Aug 17, 2022)

I am working through trying to wrap my head around working with the percussion. The majority of my drum input workflow has centered around “finger drumming”, and so I would love to hear how others are approaching it.
Thanks so much for the help.

Joyfully,
Simeon


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 17, 2022)

Simeon said:


> I am working through trying to wrap my head around working with the percussion. The majority of my drum input workflow has centered around “finger drumming”, and so I would love to hear how others are approaching it.
> Thanks so much for the help.
> 
> Joyfully,
> Simeon











@David Kudell pointed us in the right direction here, Simeon. Most helpful.



https://vi-control.net/community/threads/ot-tom-holkenborg-bundle-sale.128582/


----------



## dohm (Aug 24, 2022)

With the pound-dollar exchange rate looking the way it is, I could not resists. Have wanted these two libraries since they came out. The brass is a big download....so waiting to play!


----------

